# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Evening Ride Sat May 27, 2017



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2017)

Install a jewel reflector and power up that torpedo, the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride is Saturday, May 27.
Heating up here in the SGV so evening rides it is until it cools down again.
*What time works for you? Send a message or reply here and we'll figure out what time is good to meet up at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle.*
Drinks and snacks available at Merengue, Coffee Bean, Starbucks, all close by.
We'll head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains, then it's the dinnertimes at a local joint.
We'll be out after sundown so front and rear lights are a good idea.
Be advised: there will be a brief hill-climb 
Hope to see you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2017)

Bummed we won't be in town for the first night ride of the year! We'll be at next month's tho. Have a great time guys! Don't miss out!


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

Sweet! Can't wait!!!


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

@tripple3 @Cory @Joe Buffardi @Balloonatic @burrolalb @Birdzcad64 @King Louie 

You guys gonna make it out?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2017)

the 20th is the Yosemite ride...


----------



## Cory (May 13, 2017)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Schedule conflict with something else  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2017)

SHHHHH!!!!


----------



## the2finger (May 13, 2017)

Damn got a Shelby thing


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @tripple3 @Cory @Joe Buffardi @Balloonatic @burrolalb @Birdzcad64 @King Louie
> 
> You guys gonna make it out?




I am going to the conflict with @Cory


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> the 20th is the Yosemite ride...




Oh Yeah! Forgot about that.


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

Don't worry folks... we will move the Foothill flyer ride to the 27th.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2017)

27th it is....what time works?


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

I think 5pm is good.


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2017)

Title switch and all.
Re-Tag everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @tripple3 @Cory @Joe Buffardi @Balloonatic @burrolalb @Birdzcad64 @King Louie
> 
> You guys gonna make it out?




Bump for the date change


----------



## the2finger (May 13, 2017)

Yahoo dat werks for mee


----------



## King Louie (May 13, 2017)

Can't make 20th but 27th open , sounds like a go


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2017)

Since it looks like we're gonna make this ride, any interest in a theme? How bout ride a bike you've never ridden before? A bike that's still sitting in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road again? Or a bike that you haven't taken out in a loooooong time? Post up if you're down...and start working on it!


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Since it looks like we're gonna make this ride, any interest in a theme? How bout ride a bike you've never ridden before? A bike that's still sitting in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road again? Or a bike that you haven't taken out in a loooooong time? Post up if you're down...and start working on it!



cool idea.
anybody have a cheap project I can put together to ride? How Much??


----------



## the2finger (May 14, 2017)

Need to test my Indian. So this will be a dinner ride?


----------



## None (May 14, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Need to test my Indian. So this will be a dinner ride?




Yes sir!


----------



## None (May 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Since it looks like we're gonna make this ride, any interest in a theme? How bout ride a bike you've never ridden before? A bike that's still sitting in a box waiting to be serviced and put back on the road again? Or a bike that you haven't taken out in a loooooong time? Post up if you're down...and start working on it!




I have one of each...and then some. Haha


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2017)

the2finger said:


> So this will be a dinner ride?



....and drinks. Don't forget the drinks


----------



## None (May 15, 2017)

@WetDogGraphix can we expect to see you here?


----------



## the2finger (May 15, 2017)

I've been experimenting with the amount of Southern Comfort it takes before I fall off the bike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @WetDogGraphix can we expect to see you here?




@Desireé not this time............


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @Desireé not this time............




Darn! Alright.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Darn! Alright.




@Desireé ,I have had a owy in my back.......that's why I have 5 boxes with bikes still in them.....I'll make it soon......


----------



## Bajaway (May 18, 2017)

Anybody know how long of a ride approximately this is just thinking about going but not sure if I can hang thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> Anybody know how long of a ride approximately this is just thinking about going but not sure if I can hang thanks



Not long at all. No more than 10 miles and lasts a couple hours. We usually stop at the park or a ither spot to shoot the breeze for a bit. We take our time and are never in a rush. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Bajaway (May 18, 2017)

Ok I'm gonna give it a whirl I don't think I've ever ridden 10 miles but hey I've got a week or so to build up to it thanks Mike


----------



## the2finger (May 23, 2017)

HILLCLIMB? I'll bring my tow rope


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2017)

So....its my Sis' B-Day this weekend, and she's joining us for the ride! The plan is to do a lil bar hopping after the FF ride, so anyone who would like to join us is more than welcome to. See you there!!!


----------



## barneyguey (May 23, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @tripple3 @Cory @Joe Buffardi @Balloonatic @burrolalb @Birdzcad64 @King Louie
> 
> You guys gonna make it out?



You lucky dogs! I wish I could make it! I  live near Couer D' Alene Idaho or I'd be there.  LOL   Barry


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 24, 2017)

i wana go!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @tripple3 @Cory @Joe Buffardi @Balloonatic @burrolalb @Birdzcad64 @King Louie
> 
> You guys gonna make it out?



Yup, im comin out.my wife is coming too for her first foothill flyers ride! Got her columbia dialed in and ready to go!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 24, 2017)

ready for Saturday, I removed the original tires and seat and put them away.80 psi tires and new seat for comfort.she loves riding it!


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2017)

I'm not going to make it this time. I need to get up early Sunday morning. Early to bed early to rise and all that......
Have fun, I look forward to the pictures


----------



## None (May 24, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 471356ready for Saturday, I removed the original tires and seat and put them away.80 psi tires and new seat for comfort.she loves riding it!




Awesome! Looking forward to meeting here. Nice wheels!


----------



## the2finger (May 25, 2017)

We will b there early wife wants to shop first


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2017)

the2finger said:


> We will b there early wife wants to shop first



Come by the house for a beer.


----------



## Zuni13 (May 27, 2017)

Do we have a start/meeting time for this ride? I'd like to come out.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2017)

5:00 pm at Library Park. I have a few friends and my sis that will be joining us. See you there


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 27, 2017)

Zuni lets roll out there..whats everyone ridin?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 27, 2017)

Need a headcount to plan for the dinnertimes. 
PM me or Mike if you're headed out please?
We'll leave at 6pm, so don't tarry


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2017)

..


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2017)

..


----------



## the2finger (May 27, 2017)

Wife n eye will b there


----------



## birdzgarage (May 27, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Need a headcount to plan for the dinnertimes.
> PM me or Mike if you're headed out please?
> We'll leave at 6pm, so don't tarry



Me and my wife will be there for dinner, just saw the post


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2017)

Leaving at five should be there at 5:45 see you then


----------



## birdzgarage (May 27, 2017)

great time rolling with the foothill flyers tonight. Night rides are back!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2017)

Nice turnout tonight!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 27, 2017)

Great to see everyone, see you next time!


----------



## Bajaway (May 27, 2017)

Any more pictures let's see em


----------



## None (May 27, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (May 27, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 473128 View attachment 473130 View attachment 473131 View attachment 473133





Did that one piece crank split in two?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2017)

A little hard to tell from the photographs, but from here it looks like the brake sleeve inside the '37 Morrow hub has been replaced on that single bar Colson. I sure hope not!


----------



## Bajaway (May 27, 2017)

It did split nuts huh craziest thing ever the guy Brandon who was riding it jumped off a curb and when he came down I saw it split pretty crazy he rode here from the valley somewhere was gonna do the ride then ride home he's got an iron butt forsure


----------



## the2finger (May 27, 2017)

I have never seen more parts come flying off one bike at the same time.
           Third rule of fight club






When you ride 40 miles to go on a bike ride and you know you gotta ride that turd home don't b jumping curbs


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 28, 2017)

Happy birthday to Michelle my belle:-X



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


G'nite


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2017)

A boy and his puppy.LOL.


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 2, 2017)

When's the next ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

Bajaway said:


> When's the next ride?



Looks like June 17th


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok perfect Thanks Mike


----------



## the2finger (Jun 3, 2017)

Another night ride? That's LA Roadsters swap meet day.


----------

